# Can i find out if my recepient got pregnant???



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi ladies

I have been wordering for some time now that if the eggs i donated got the recepient pregnant?  I had egg share back in December at the Lister it was my 1st time at egg sharing and i was very lucky i got a lovely BFP and only have 7 weeks left till i see my precious bundle.  I am always finding myself thinking about the other couple and if it worked for them!!  I dont know if the Lister will tell me if it worked for the other couple but i was thinking of calling them and asking if it worked.

I Wonder if im doing the right thing by finding out but i would like to know if it worked as i would be so happy for them and i think it would just add that bit of closure.  Then on the other hand if i find out i would also think about it, not in a negative way as im pleased i could help another couple achieve there dream as i have achieved mine.
I would be interested in hearing from anyone who has also thought about this and what they think??  Also if anyone knows wheather the Lister tell u if it worked

Thanks ladies

Lots of love and luck to all u ladies on your journeys or starting there journeys.
Shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Shye

I had my first egg share at the lister in july and got a bfp too. I asked Lena if I was aloowed to know about my recipient she said yes and my recip is pg.

It is a tought one wanting to know or not, but for me, I wanted to donate for years but did not due to being told how painful the process is, after finding myself on the infertility path, I decided to do eggshare which would benefit us both.

I am pleased I have donated and also I have asked if my recipient would like more eggs from me,without doing egg share.

mitch  im me if you need listers no.
xx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE PREGNANCY 

Thanks honey thats great that it worked for the other couple it makes it so worth while when it works. I may just give them a call and find out! Im scared im not sure why lol prob because knowing makes a huge difference. 

It would be so lovely if when eggs get shared both parties could get pregnant but i suppose thats not the way of life and if it were so would not be infertility struggles and everyone would have there bundles.

Thanks babes xxxxxxxxxxx

shye


----------

